# Weird metal boxes found on beaches



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

UFO related or more benign explanation?

http://www.huliq.com/10282/ufo-sightings-reveal-more-strange-metal-boxes-along-coastal-beaches


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hmmmmm boxes from space.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it just me, or does this article appear to be a bit stream-of-consciousness in style?

It would be much more credible if it had appeared in the Weekly World News.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think someone would travel all that way and just leave a box. I would hope that they would stop and say Hi! if they are in the area. Back in the 50's and 60's people would probably say the Russians planted them.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Viral marketing, maybe?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Even aliens can have their luggage lost.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn intergalactic baggage handlers......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The story would be much more believable to me if there weren't mis-spelled words, incorrect usage of verbs, and improper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I once read a story about an alien IQ test. It was a box that just sat there, waiting for someone to figure out how to open it. That revealed another puzzle, and another, and so on. Every time someone got to a new level, a signal was sent to a monitoring AI in space, who would determine whether the planet had either A) reached a technology worthy of mentioning to its home civilization, or B) made a significant enough jump in a short enough period of time to make them interesting.

I keep thinking it was an Asimov story, but it could have been in Asimov magazine. Or I could be completely wrong about both. I wish I could remember the name of the story.

Anyway, I'm thinking hooking up a truck to it and trying to pull it out of the ground probably would NOT send the kind of message back to the owners that would bring them running.


----------



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

The whole article and most of the responses look fabricated...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.T. Barnum is alive and well:jol:


----------

